

Ask HN: Are you on Dribbble? - rblion

I just got an invite from someone I know. I would like to follow you since you read Hacker News and design things, we already have a lot in common. :)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dribbble.com&#x2F;amarsaurus_rex
======
acesubido
Back then I used to really take in a lot of inspiration from Dribbble, now I
only occasionally surf there.

Maybe its due to the fact that I have no one I know there that has an account
that could get me an invite :) been only a prospect for a very long time now.

------
hashtree
Yep, and I suck in comparison to real designers. Still fun to be part of the
community and try my best to keep up :)

[http://dribbble.com/rockymadden](http://dribbble.com/rockymadden)

~~~
rblion
I'm no Jony Ives either, but the journey of a thousand miles begins with one
step right? I like your stuff.

~~~
the906
Eh most of the designers there aren't 'good' they're just copying the current
trends (is a designer works with designers)

~~~
rblion
I pay attention to the innovative UI designers. I like to feel the pulse of
the times but add enough of my own vision to make it unique. I think it's
blasphemous to copy anyone 100%, a little artistic integrity goes a long way.

------
mrtnmatt
I don't share as much as I used to but I post my work occasionally.
[http://dribbble.com/mrtnmatt](http://dribbble.com/mrtnmatt)

~~~
rblion
I like your work, simple and elegant interfaces. How is that exercise app
coming along?

~~~
mrtnmatt
Thank you! I haven't found a dev yet, but it's coming along nicely. I'll be
sharing plenty more soon... as well as another little app I'm working on :)

------
illyism
Here is mine: [http://dribbble.com/illyism](http://dribbble.com/illyism)

If you need an invite, send me your portfolio.

~~~
krrishd
Mine here -
[http://behance.net/krishdholakiya](http://behance.net/krishdholakiya), and
another landing page I'm proud of (my own that I still need to upload to
behance) - [http://krrishd.github.io](http://krrishd.github.io)

My dribble - [http://dribbble.com/krrishd](http://dribbble.com/krrishd)

Thanks!

------
donuts
[http://dribbble.com/francine](http://dribbble.com/francine)

hello!! nice to (e)meet you :)

------
shahed
[http://dribbble.com/shahed](http://dribbble.com/shahed)

Nice username ;)

~~~
rblion
Thanks. :)

I like your work, the use of tiles and angled screens.

------
bennyg
I would if I knew someone that was on there. None of my designer friends are
on there.

~~~
rblion
I'll send you an invite when I get one. It might take some time though, so be
patient.

